# YT 624 Electrical Output



## BCCJWC (Dec 4, 2014)

Hello, does anyone's have a idea on what the electrical output would be(in amps or watts) on the yt624? 

I'm wanting to add heated grips and another led light and want to make sure the system will support it. 

Thanks


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Does it have a battery? If so, wire it from the battery, it'll have plenty of power for the heated grips.


----------



## BCCJWC (Dec 4, 2014)

Yes, it has a battery. I'm wondering if the stator will keep up with the draw from the accessories if it would be pulling from the battery.


----------

